# So I got a new kitten today :)



## BMWM3 (Jun 12, 2011)

So here I was thinking I was getting a normal kitten at 10 this morning. So the guy hands her to me saying she is special and shows me this......

























The first two are her back paw. The right one I believe, but the left is just the same, same with her front paws. The only difference on her front paws is that one of them has an extra claw that I am going to have removed. But other than that she has 10 toes and "fingers" (front paws)

So question is.... Is this something to worry about? What causes this?

But I guess intro's are due. My name is Matt, I live in Mojave Ca. I have another cat named Tomou that is black and white. I can post pics tomorrow of him. I also have 2 dogs, one named Xael ( He is my Gf's dog) and one is named snow. Snow I got for Christmas last year as a little white puffball and Xael we got about 4 months before that. Tomou I found last year out side when I first got into CA. He live with me in my motel for 3 weeks before I got an actual place. 

All 4 are healthy as can be I have just never seen a cat have 10 toes on the back and front and it actually look like she was supposed to have them. I have seen a cat with a paw that had 10 toes as well as dogs, one of my friend had one with 11 toes. The extra 3 toes were on one paw......

But with her, like I said, I have never seen extra toes be so uniform between all 4 paws on an animal. Needless to say her paws are HUGE for her size. She is only 2mo old, and the guy I got her from said that the whole litter was this way. So she wasn't the only one. 

Thoughts? 
Thank you,
Matt


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

She's a polydactyl. Don't get those toes removed! It's not hurting anything now, and you can show her off to people and tell them how special your kitty is!

There's a "rumor" that polydactyls are smarter than the average cat, but I don't have any sources to prove if it's true or not. I guess just a cool little addon.

That's pretty cool that the whole litter was like that~:kittyturn


----------



## Momoby (Jun 15, 2011)

A couple of my neighborhood's cats have extra toes. They seem perfectly healthy, and seem to have a great sense of balance as well.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

You have a very special kitty. There are other people here who have polydactyl cats.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I,ve never seen that either but have heard about them plenty of times here on the forum.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

take a look at "yeti all 26 toes" in the meet my kitty section, polys have a long history, some call them hemingway cats because he had one and a colony still reside at his keywest home.. legend has they were kept on sailing ships for good luck(and pest control) they do seem to have some differant personalities, being playfull but not hyper, not skittish,(if the doorbell rings they come to find out who's there) they are a dominate genetic line, one of the parents has to be a poly.. just tell her she has special feet..


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to pics. 

Unless there are obvious injuries to the toes leave them. Its not a bad thing. I have been around cats with 6 or 7 extra toes on their feet and they still lived well, the ones I was around were barn cats and were exceptional mousers.. Just enjoy the fact she is a special little fluff ball. 

And hopefully you saying that you were going to have a claw removed was not a statement of a declawing... Its a pretty hot topic on these forums..


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

According to your photos, none of the extra toes are lateral, so they are all fine. No need to remove anything, that's for sure.


----------



## KuroiClover (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! ^^ Your kitty certainly is special, and the extra toes are nothing to worry about. I had a friend who had a polydactyl cat. He was a sweetie, and perfectly normal, extra toes aside.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

I think they say polydactyl cats are good luck. I think it's cute.


----------



## 2Kitties52 (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow, that is cool! Never seen one of those before!


----------



## BMWM3 (Jun 12, 2011)

OK hey guys sorry I haven't been on at all.... anyway to answer questions, No I am not going to get them removed ^.^ I looked at them all and thy definately seemed fine, about the claw I wanted removed, it is inbetween one of her poly-toes. Definitely not supposed to be there. all the rest I am leaving. Cats have nails for a reason, and IF they got out how would they defend themselves? Paw the preditor to death lol... I did get some more photos as well ^.^ I am hearing a lot of good things about poydactyls. ... I also have another question... I know this isnt a dog forum but I think the dog I got the other day as 5 toes on each foot on the back. I will post pics of that as well..... My GF got her for me cause she had to move back to O.C. and being in the desert alone kinda sucks. So. Thank you guys for the VERY warm welcome ^.^ I will get pics posted in a min. I have to up load and resize....


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Yup, that's right! She's a polydactyl! She's very special...
Good luck that means

Congratulation's on her!


----------



## BMWM3 (Jun 12, 2011)

2Kitties52 said:


> Wow, that is cool! Never seen one of those before!


They are cool cats, I would own one again if I could.... I am sad I had to re-home her, but in the same breath she has life set for her... she went somewhere she will be VERY happy and VERY well taken care of...  

so my life went to ****, I had to get rid of the Poly-kitty, But she went to a lady who's other cat has his own business, E-Mail, Facebook, and probably a diamond studded collar.... My black and white kitty on the other hand we had to find a quick home for him and they let him get out through the doggy door, and he hasn't been seen since 

I told my GF how much I would pay to get him back and she almost punched me in the face... :/ I am willing to offer up to $5,000 for him now, $10,000 when I get that much money and $15,000 cap.... again when I get that much money.... 

He was an awesome cat that could understand what I am saying.... When I tell him to look at something for an example of what I am explaining, he looks at it.... He knows his name by heart, and he uses the cat box no matter how dirty it is.... He glares at me when he has to, but back in July I didn't have the money to be buying food for my self much less cat litter.... I ALWAYS had food for my cats tho even if I didn't have any for myself ....

It has been a sad few months for me 

Anyhow that is the update.... :/ I hope you and your kitties are all doing well


----------



## Flip (Oct 15, 2011)

My kitten Flipper has extra toes too! (hense the name flipper... it looks like he has flippers). Your kitty's look more neat and tidy than his though. He is getting a couple claws removed because they are between toes and grow into his pad if i don't keep them trimmed.


----------



## taylorjade. (Oct 16, 2011)

don't remove anything unless its a health/pain issue! 

i agree with anyone who says they think its cute 
they're just special  and if the cat doesn't notice the difference then you shouldn't worry about it either


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

If it's not hurting your kitty in any way, don't do anything about it. I think it's something special!


----------



## BMWM3 (Jun 12, 2011)

Flip said:


> My kitten Flipper has extra toes too! (hense the name flipper... it looks like he has flippers). Your kitty's look more neat and tidy than his though. He is getting a couple claws removed because they are between toes and grow into his pad if i don't keep them trimmed.


She had 5 toes on all feet, except 1 there was an extra claw inbetween the extras lmao so on one she had 6 claws but only 5 pads... I would have gotten that 6th one removed, :/ It would have caused problems... (it was trying to grow into the pad :/)

The good news is I got a Graphic Design job so I am hoping to make a load of money so I can offer a reward for my missing cat....


----------

